# What Kind of Filter for Planted Nano tank?



## BSplendens (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm going to be starting up a 2.5gal planted tank for my betta. I was leaning towards my favorite internal filter (here) but I was thinking, will this be a problem with a planted tank? Should I look into Hang Off the Back style filters?


----------



## dasNano (Jun 22, 2011)

you could look into the nano filter by red sea. It's small, quite and gets the job done. There's also a canister filter by Eheim, the 2211. I haven't used that one yet, but I've heard good things. here are some links below.

Red Sea
http://www.amazon.com/RED-SEA-NANO-FILTER-CLEAR/dp/B002DVTCQ2

Eheim 2211
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_viewi...mpaign=mdcsegooglebase2&utm_content=EH2211370


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Not a problem at all. I use the hagen elite mini and all it does is takes up space and do a great job of water circulation.


----------



## jeff721 (Feb 4, 2011)

I use the Red Sea Nano filter listed above. I've personally not had any problems with it. Great price too.


----------

